# Thoughts on E.J. Young's Books



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

I recently picked up for a nominal price E.J. Young's "Studies in Genesis One" and was wondering y'alls thoughts on the book.

Thanks.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 1, 2008)

Young is a very good conservative scholar. I have been reading through his _Commentary on Isaiah_.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 1, 2008)

I try to have in my library anything I find (that I haven't found already) by certain authors.

EJY is one of those.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 1, 2008)

He was a phenomenal scholar. I found the Genesis book quite helpful in his discussion of the creation days, even though I didn't agree with his conclusions.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, I have his books in my library and he is great. I would highly recommend him.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks to all...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree. E.J. Young is very good. I especially enjoy him in Isaiah.


----------



## dwayne (Apr 1, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Young is a very good conservative scholar. I have been reading through his _Commentary on Isaiah_.



I agree he is spot on on Isaiah, I have enjoyed reading the commentary I've read through the first volume and started on the second volume


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 1, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I recently picked up for a nominal price E.J. Young's "Studies in Genesis One" and was wondering y'alls thoughts on the book.
> 
> Thanks.



Why not read him online?


----------

